
Feds break up a $1.2B Medicare scam peddling braces - onetimemanytime
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/09/medicare-scam-feds-break-up-1-2-b-scheme-orthopedic-braces/3420241002/
======
onetimemanytime
After reaching $1.2 Billion they shut it down. Probably the same with the next
scam. Most money probbaly cannot be recovered as a lot of it trickled down to
a lot of people.

Doesn't Medicare and/or DOJ have teams of investigators looking for scams?
Don't they watch TV commercials?

